# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Aide demande] Les catgories des blogs forums

## Anomaly

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

En mettant en place les blogs forums, j'ai "vite fait" dfini certaines catgories. Mais en fait cela n'a jamais t un travail achev, et donc  ce titre, vos suggestions sont les bienvenues.

Il faut savoir qu'il y a des catgories standards, que je peux dfinir et qui sont donc disponibles sur tous les blogs, mais que chaque bloggueur peut aussi dfinir ses propres catgories personnalises qui seront valables sur son propre blog. Donc mme si vous n'avez pas votre catgorie "de rve" en standard, rien n'est perdu.  :;): 

Mais cela serait nanmoins une bonne chose d'avoir un certain nombre de catgories en standard pour pouvoir facilement obtenir des rcapitulatifs sur cette catgorie.

La premire chose qui viendrait  l'esprit serait de faire une catgorie par rubrique, mais je pense trs honntement que mettre 130 catgories standards perdrait tout le monde.  ::mouarf::  Donc on va essayer d'tre raisonnables.

On m'a dj souffl  l'oreille 2D/3D/Jeux. Avez-vous d'autres catgories standard  proposer ?  ::): 

Merci d'avance  toutes et  tous pour votre aide.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Bonjour Anomaly




> On m'a dj souffl  l'oreille 2D/3D/Jeux. Avez-vous d'autres catgories standard  proposer ?


pourquoi pas ne pas reprendre les titres des grands forums ?
Windows
Linux
Mac
Hardware / Embarqu
Scurit
Rseaux
Programmation avec comme sous catgorie les diffrents langages
etc.

Mais peut-tre que tu appliques dj ces standards ?  ::aie::

----------


## kolodz

Je verrai bien les catgories suivantes :
vnementRetour dexprience

----------


## Mickael Baron

Ano,

Il n'y a que toi qui peut crer des catgories globales ? Par ailleurs, si un auteur dfinit une catgorie qui a le mme nom qu'une catgorie globale, comment diffrencier ?

Mickael

----------


## Anomaly

Il apparat explicitement dans la liste des catgories d'un blog donn lesquelles des catgories sont globales et les autres locales.

----------


## Mickael Baron

Ano,

Par exemple ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...rtes-partie-5/. Quand on voit Catgories sur la partie basse, il y a "Java , Java , JavaFX , 3D". Comment visuellement peut-on faire la diffrence entre Java (de la catgorie globale) et Java (de l'utilisateur) ?

Mickael

----------


## Anomaly

Je continue  ne pas comprendre pourquoi tu me demandes a vu qu'elles sont explicitement distingues, comme le montre l'extrait de copie d'cran sur le lien que tu me montres :



A moins que tu ne me parles pas de la mme chose ou que le rendu soit diffrent chez toi.

----------


## kolodz

Oui, mais elles ont le mme nom avec la mme icne. *Et* on ne sait pas lire nous autres utilisateurs  ::oops::

----------


## Mickael Baron

Ano,

On ne parle pas de la mme chose. J'ai l'habitude quand j'utilise les blogs de regarder  la fin d'un billet et non  droite.


Tu vois clairement ici que faire la diffrence entre Java (Globale) et Java (utilisateur) est difficile, non ?

Mickael

----------


## Anomaly

Ok, tu veux corriger la consquence alors qu'il serait mieux de corriger la cause (ne pas crer une catgorie locale identique  une catgorie globale).

Ou alors on supprime toutes les catgories globales.

Mme le principe de catgories n'est pas forcment pertinent, avec la prsence du systme de tags et quand le billet est publi, il est prsent sur une rubrique bien particulire galement.

----------


## Mickael Baron

Ano,

Comme il y a un systme de tags, pourquoi laisser  l'utilisateur la possibilit de crer des catgories utilisateur. Laisser seulement les catgories globales avec une sorte de bouton qui permettrait de faire la demande de nouvelles catgories, non ? Un peu comme pour les images au niveau du portail. L'objectif tant de bien structurer nos donnes afin de pouvoir facilement faire des rcapitulatifs.

Mickael

----------


## Anomaly

Je ne peux pas non plus crer trop de catgories globales, comme tu peux voir la liste dtaille et arborescente est affiche sur chaque blog. Mais je ne peux pas non plus exclure le fait que quelqu'un voudrait avoir une catgorie ultra pointue sur lequel il va beaucoup bloguer, donc il aura bien besoin d'une catgorie  lui.

----------


## Mickael Baron

> Je ne peux pas non plus crer trop de catgories globales, comme tu peux voir la liste dtaille et arborescente est affiche sur chaque blog. Mais je ne peux pas non plus exclure le fait que quelqu'un voudrait avoir une catgorie ultra pointue sur lequel il va beaucoup bloguer, donc il aura bien besoin d'une catgorie  lui.


Pas faux.

Au moins dans la solution de catgories globales, on a un rcapitulatif pour chaque rubrique et a c'est cool !!!

Mickael

----------


## Auteur

Voici peut-tre une solution intermdiaire : laisser l'utilisateur la possibilit de crer ses rubriques, mais lui interdire de crer des rubriques qui existent dj dans les catgories globales ? Cela viterait les doublons (comme ici avec java).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Comme catgorie globale, je proposerai "Intelligence Artificielle".

Sinon, pour le coup du "ne pas faire des catgories utilisateurs qui sont dj globales", il me semble que quand tu cliques sur une catgorie utilisateur, a ne t'affiche que les posts du blogueur, alors que pour une catgorie globale, tu as tout le monde. J'ai pas essay, donc  confirmer, mais si c'est le cas alors a a un intrt de pouvoir faire des doublons, et il serait donc plus pratique de sparer clairement en fin de billet les catgories globales et les custom, par exemple avec une couleur diffrente et un tooltip qui prcise (pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas la politique utilise) si c'est une catgorie utilisateur ou gloable. Ou tout simplement en faisant deux lignes diffrentes.

Mais entre les cat. globales, les cat. utilisateurs et les tags, il est clair qu'on a de la redondance au niveau conceptuel. Il vaudrait peut-tre mieux se limiter  1 seul, au hasard les tags, et mettre en place une notion gnrique de filtre : quand tu cliques sur un tag d'un billet de blog, a t'envois au filtre qui correspond au mot cl + blogueur.  ce niveau l tu peux changer les paramtres de filtrage : ne pas restreindre  un utilisateur en particulier, montrer aussi les mots cls similaires (distance syntaxique -Levenshtein, acronymes- ou smantique -synonymes, hyperonymes, hyponymes-), etc. On peut imaginer l'tendre selon les besoins, ds que plus de critres sont disponibles.

----------


## Bovino

> il me semble que quand tu cliques sur une catgorie utilisateur, a ne t'affiche que les posts du blogueur, alors que pour une catgorie globale, tu as tout le monde.


En fait non, si tu te trouves sur le blog d'un utilisateur, les catgories (qu'elles soient globales ou non) renvoient aux billets de cet utilisateur dans la catgorie concerne.
C'est uniquement lorsque tu te trouves sur la page principale des blogs que les catgories renvoient aux billets de tous les utilisateurs.  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mais j'imagine tu ne pourras pas profiter des catgories utilisateurs. Alors qu'il est fort probable que certaines se recoupent. Il serait donc intressant de se contenter de garder uniquement les tags et de mettre derrire un filtrage plus gnrique.

Lorsqu'on ajoute des tags  un billet, on peut aussi imaginer un suggestion de tags en se basant sur ce qui a dj t utilis dans d'autres billets (quelque soit le blog) et du contenu du billet en cours d'dition/lecture.

----------


## Anomaly

Je pense aussi que les tags sont l'avenir par rapport aux catgories. Il suffit de voir la popularit des hashtags pour voir que c'est un bon systme : tout le monde peut ainsi crer son tag  la cration du billet, et il y a de bonnes chances que le mme tag soit utilis pour plusieurs billets parlant de la mme chose. On perd certes la hirarchie qu'apporte les catgories, mais je ne pense pas qu'honntement beaucoup de lecteurs tirent partie de cette caractristique.

----------


## Mickael Baron

Coucou Ano,

Je me rends compte que lorsqu'on slectionne une catgorie globale, l'URL n'est pas trop "sexy" : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...gcategoryid=50. Par exemple ici c'est la catgorie Android. En fait, on ne se rend pas compte lorsqu'on choisit une catgorie globale quelle est la catgorie slectionne.

Merci d'avance pour ta rponse

Mickael

----------


## fafabzh6

Bonjour,
Serait-il possible d'ajouter les catgories suivantes :
Business IntelligenceMicrosoft BITalendSAS
 ::merci::

----------

